# Growing strawberries in tires.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

When I was a kid growing up my Ma had strawberries growing in a couple of truck tires. Every spring she always picked plenty for several strawberry & shortcake meals a few times each spring, plus plenty to freeze and eat on later in the year. 

Well I'm thinking of rigging up a couple of tractor tires and do the same thing for my sister-in-law. But am also thinking of planting something in the very center of the tire. But what kind of bush or small tree would go good inside but not shade the strawberry plants too much? Would something like dwarf apple or peach trees work? I'm thinking of having two tractor tires close together.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Oldcountryboy,

I don't think you would want tree roots competing against your tasty berries, would you? I think the tree would win that battle pretty quick. How about a shepherd's crook inserted in the middle, and a hanging basket of geraniums? Then you could remove it whenever you wanted a change of decoration....Sound like a plan?

geo


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Most wild strawberries are found in the forests and often almost totally shaded by the trees. Thus partial shade is no problem. Pick a tree that isn't going to be a solid canopy for a number of years and you'll be fine. A peach sounds like a winner. 

Martin


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I plant strawberries under my fruit trees at first. As my trees are dwarf, I plant them fairly close and eventually it will be too shady for them. But why not use the space while you can?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Do not use tires that came off a John Deere, you'll have no luck. Farmall, OK

geo


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

geo in mi said:


> Do not use tires that came off a John Deere, you'll have no luck. Farmall, OK
> 
> geo


Don't know why you mentioned this, but I just happen to have my eyes on some old farmall tires in a dump behind someones house. Pass by there every weekday and have thought about asking the owner if I could have them. So Farmall it might be. 

Martin, glad you think it might work. The strawberries will not be sharing the same soil with the dwarf peach tree, therefore the tree roots should not be robbing from the strawberries. I happen to have one 6 year old dwarf peach tree on my place and it isn't big enough to cast much of a shadow. So I was thinking it would make a good combination and was looking for some confirmation before I try it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Be sure to fill the tires all the way up - snakes like to get under the rim of the tires......where it is nice and warm.....


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You know that I often use depth of roots for advising how certain vegetables should be grown. Some which we grow as annuals are onions which will go down over 3' and tomatoes to over 4'. U of Wisconsin study could not find strawberry roots deeper than 2' on 3-year old plants. There is a massive root system within the first 12 inches and very little deeper. That's the main reason why successful harvests depend so much on rainfall or irrigation. They must rely on surface moisture rather than sending down roots to search for it. 

Martin


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey have you ever seen those terraced strawberry planters that are round? Put the tractor tire on the bottom then stack a truck tire then stack a boat trailer tire. What do ya think? Why did they do that anyway?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Strawberry pyramids were designed to get a maximum number of plants in a minimum amount of space and enjoy ease in harvesting. Had one for years but now only have the bottom ring. Standard is 6', 4', and 2' diameter rings allowing room for 50 plants. If one had the tires to play with, there's no reason why it can't be done.

Martin


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Martin,
Onion plant roots go down to three feet?

geo


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

geo in mi said:


> Martin,
> Onion plant roots go down to three feet?
> 
> geo


Yes, and they may go even deeper than 3 feet.

Martin


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have my strawberry plants in the 4 foot fire rings from TSC. They were discounted down to 16.00 each a couple years ago. My neighbors uses tractor tires though & we both have good results.
I like them raised better so you can keep better control of the runners, easier to weed & pick also.
The more sun strawberries get the more berries you'll get, why do you want to plant a tree in the middle of them? Plus each time you dig up the peach tree to move it doesn't it disrupt the fruit you get from it or it's cycle?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> The more sun strawberries get the more berries you'll get, why do you want to plant a tree in the middle of them? Plus each time you dig up the peach tree to move it doesn't it disrupt the fruit you get from it or it's cycle?


In this case, the tree is the only permanent entity. That remains in place and the strawberries planted around it. Strawberries can't handle full shade, such as being planted under a pine tree on the north side of a building, but can fare quite well with a half day's sun. That was exactly my situation from about 1986 until 4 or 5 years ago. My pyramid had sun until noon and the Ozark Beauties loved it. Then neighbor replaced a single-car garage with a double and everything had to shift about 25' south. That's why I only have the bottom ring left as it became a mound instead of a pyramid.

Martin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Backfourty said:


> Plus each time you dig up the peach tree to move it doesn't it disrupt the fruit you get from it or it's cycle?


Why would a person want to dig up a peach tree and move it? Once I plant a peach tree, I certainly would want to dig it up and move it. I would be better off to just plant a new one if a person needed to relocate one and eventually cut down the old one.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wahoo. Now I know what I will do with my strawberry plants that I ordered. Tires!!! We have tractor tire just sitting there waiting for me and I'm sure I can find other smaller tires to make a pyramid. AND, I need a shepherd's crook to hang a basket on,too. OH, boy, THANKS for all the great ideas, everybody...


----------

